# Văn phòng Green View Office Building trung tâm quận Tân Bình, giá tốt nhất mùa dịch, nhiều ưu đãi đi kèm



## kimquyen567 (15 Tháng bảy 2021)

Hôm nay ngày 15/07/2021 Sàn giao dịch Bất Động Sản tiêu chuẩn văn phòng cho thuê *Kim Quang Office* cập nhật thông tin sản phẩm Hot hôm nay:

-Cho thuê nguyên tòa nhà khu sân bay, quận Tân Bình, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh:

- Kết cấu: 1 Hầm - 1 Trệt – 1Lửng – 5 Tầng

- Cho thuê: Hầm- Trệt- Lửng – Tầng 2,3,4

- Diện tích: 11m x 19m

- DTSD: khoảng 500-550m2

- Giá thuê: 12$/m2 chưa VAT (còn thương lượng)

- Tòa nhà đang xây, dự kiến tháng 7, tháng 8 bàn giao

- Cọc: 3 tháng; Thanh toán: 3 tháng

Ngoài ra *Kim Quang Office* còn giới thiệu thêm tòa nhà văn phòng đẹp trung tâm quận Tân Bình hôm nay:

*Tòa nhà văn phòng Green View Office Building* đường Bạch Đằng, ngay khu tập trung nhiều building, cao ốc văn phòng, các trung tâm thương mại. Tòa nhà được trang bị hệ thống thang máy tốc độ cao, camera quan sát 24/24, hệ thống PCCC theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, lối thoát hiểm linh hoạt, hệ thống toilet nam nữ riêng biệt. Tòa nhà cung cấp sẵn đường dây điện thoại, Internet, cáp quang tốc độ cao, hệ thống cách âm riêng biệt cho từng văn phòng.

Tòa nhà *văn phòng cho thuê quận Tân Bình* Green View Office Building có kết cấu 1 hầm, 6 tầng, giao thông thuận lợi rất thích hợp cho các doanh nghiệp chọn làm nơi đặt văn phòng đại diện, trụ sở làm việc. Liên hệ: 0932 669 953

THÔNG TIN THUÊ VĂN PHÒNG TÒA NHÀ GREEN VIEW BUILDING

Tên Building:GREEN VIEW OFFICE BUILDING.Vị trí:Bạch Đằng, Phường 2, Quận Tân BìnhGiá thuê:10.2 USD/m2 chưa VAT.Diện tích cho thuê:60m2 - 100m2 - 140m2 - 200m2.Quy mô:6 Tầng - 1 Trệt.Loại máy lạnh:Hệ thống máy lạnh cục bộ.Phí gửi xe:Hotline: 0946 395 665Độ cao trần đến sàn:2.7m.Hợp đồng thuê:Tối thiểu 2 năm.Cọc và thanh toánCọc 3 tháng, thanh toán theo Tháng/Quý.

Dưới đây là một vài hình ảnh và mô tả về _*cho thuê văn phòng*_ Green View Office Building:





_Hình chụp tổng quan tòa nhà cho thuê văn phòng quận Tân Bình *Green View Office Bbuilding*, tòa nhà có thiết kế đẹp, khang trang | Địa ốc Kim Quang._







_Diện tích trống bên trong tòa nhà cho thuê văn phòng quận Tân Bình Green View Office Building, trần cách sàn 2.65m, sạch sẽ thoáng mát, có thể chia làm nhiều diện tích nhỏ | Địa ốc Kim Quang._







_View từ tòa nhà cho thuê văn phòng quận Tân Bình Green View Office Building không gian thoáng đãng, tầm nhìn không bị che khuất | Địa ốc Kim Quang._


_




Lối xuống hầm gửi xe tòa nhà cho thuê văn phòng quận Tân Bình Green View Office building, để được nhiều xe | Địa ốc Kim Quang._

*Kim Quang Office* - Sàn giao dịch Bất Động Sản văn phòng cho thuê với dịch vụ tìm văn phòng cho thuê quận Tân Bình nhanh nhất Sài Gòn - Tp Hồ Chí Minh, báo giá nhanh, cập nhật bảng giá (07/2021) uy tín, hỗ trợ miễn phí ❤ 0946.395.665 LH ngay hôm nay. *Kim Quang Office* chuyên Văn phòng cho thuê quận Tân Bình tập trung ở các phường: P1, P2, P4, P12, P13. Tính đến thời điểm năm 2019, tại quận Tân Bình có hơn 200 tòa nhà cho thuê văn phòng. Các tuyến đường thường tập trung nhiều nhất là: Đường Cộng Hòa, Trường Sơn, Bạch Đằng, Phổ Quang…


----------



## vietsunbamboo (16 Tháng bảy 2021)

*>> Top 10+ mẫu thi công ốp tre trúc giá tốt và chất lượng tại hcm xem tại đây *


Địa chỉ: 34D nâng cao Bạt Hổ, xã 11, Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh .
Điện thoại: 1900 2881 - 0908 36 7070 - 0909 62 7700


----------



## khoavantay2222 (18 Tháng tám 2021)

Cung cấp lắp đặt khóa cửa vân tay cho văn phòng, nhà cho thuê để kiểm soát ra vào, chấm công văn tạy tại HN, HCM ...
Miễn phí lắp đặt - bảo hành 2 năm. Sản phẩm nhập khẩu Hàn Quốc.
Zalo mình: 0837342222.
Email: khoacuadientuvantay@gmail.com
Hợp tác vui vẻ.


----------



## itvnn88 (20 Tháng tám 2021)

mua luôn


----------

